# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  littekenweefsel

## jovesta

Vorig jaar april heb ik een rug operatie gehad.
Rug wervels zijn opgetrokken en een zenuw beknelling verholpen.
Operatie was goed verlopen.
Omdat ik na verloop hevige pijn in mijn linker voet kreeg en nog heb.
Zitten en liggen is soms niet uit te houden.
Na een 2e MRI bleek dat er littekenweefsel op een zenuw baan zat.
Volgens de arts weinig aan te doen.
De enige optie is de pijn poli waar ik binnenkort naar toe moet.
Zouden er nog andere opties zijn om die vervelende snertpijn voorgoed op te lossen?
Jovesta.

----------

